# I got a store, now I need a good site....



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who helped with me with finding a store for a site, now I need an easy site that I can use for my .com, I do not know HTML, and I use the easy creators... life sucks haha... but if anyone has any ideas let me know...


----------



## MardiGrasTexan (Oct 11, 2008)

instantestore....I don't personally use them yet, but I will be in the future for one of our other ventures.


----------



## batsmc (Jan 23, 2009)

i dont understand exactly what you're asking, but Dreamweaver is a very easy to use web design program. do you have a site yet? if not, checkout bluehost.com. it's a web hoster pretty good price


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

batsmc said:


> i dont understand exactly what you're asking, but Dreamweaver is a very easy to use web design program. do you have a site yet? if not, checkout bluehost.com. it's a web hoster pretty good price


 
I have not tried that yet, I have a good store with bigcartel.com, but I want a easy site to make, something cheap, im low on funds....


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

You can not use dreamweaver to create an entire webstore.. well, you can, but it will be more work than ever!!

If you have a store, my suggestion to you is to generate some income from your store and then find a designer to build a store for you. You want a professional presence on the net right?? And you want a unique look right?? You can NOT get that with instant store builders ot templates.. 

Just my .02 but if you have a brick and mortar store, you aalready have a source of income.. let that ride for a bit and put your first 2-3 months of profits into your website.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

lindsayanng said:


> You can not use dreamweaver to create an entire webstore.. well, you can, but it will be more work than ever!!
> 
> If you have a store, my suggestion to you is to generate some income from your store and then find a designer to build a store for you. You want a professional presence on the net right?? And you want a unique look right?? You can NOT get that with instant store builders ot templates..
> 
> Just my .02 but if you have a brick and mortar store, you aalready have a source of income.. let that ride for a bit and put your first 2-3 months of profits into your website.


Thanks for the input. I really do appreciate it. I made the mistake of getting my .com through go daddy.com. It sucks to use that site. I see what your saying. And I have had people tell me to put something basic up and when I get more cash have something custom buillt for me. I am still kinda on the fence ya know! I want everything to be perfect. But Perfection takes time and patiences that is why it is so perfect!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are a lot of successful shops using bigcartel, so you aren't going in the wrong direction, at least.

To give you recommendations, tell us what you want your site to do that bigcartel can't.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

splathead said:


> There are a lot of successful shops using bigcartel, so you aren't going in the wrong direction, at least.
> 
> To give you recommendations, tell us what you want your site to do that bigcartel can't.


 
I just want some info about us, and schedule kinda of where we will be! Our Donation Info and links pretty much... I can't think of anything right now besides that!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

HRClothes said:


> I just want some info about us, and schedule kinda of where we will be! Our Donation Info and links pretty much... I can't think of anything right now besides that!


You can do all of that with bigcartel.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

You can do that with any site simply because theres no requirement for a DB or more interactive coding.. I personally feel that big cartel is a good starting point, but i think that as you grow, you need your own unique look. 

What kind of donations are you taking?


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

lindsayanng said:


> You can do that with any site simply because theres no requirement for a DB or more interactive coding.. I personally feel that big cartel is a good starting point, but i think that as you grow, you need your own unique look.
> 
> What kind of donations are you taking?


10% of profit goes too either 1 of 4 charities (we switch every 3 months! American heart, American Diabetes, American cancer and the west memphis 3 fund!


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm thats interesting. Do you have certification from them?? I am just curious because saying that you give a certain percentage to charity without confirming it with the chairity can bring up some legal issues. As far as I know. You have to report a lot of your financials. 

When i had my pet supply site, i coded a payment module for my website which asked the customer (at checkout) if they wanted to round up their purchase and donate the difference to my charity.. So if the total was $6.50, they can round it up to $7.00 and the .50 would be donated.. but i needed to get verification and report all earning from that "rounding up" and then show that the amount I collected matched the amount i donated.. 

just a little FYI.. but the donations can definitely be done in many ways..


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

lindsayanng said:


> Hmm thats interesting. Do you have certification from them?? I am just curious because saying that you give a certain percentage to charity without confirming it with the chairity can bring up some legal issues. As far as I know. You have to report a lot of your financials.
> 
> When i had my pet supply site, i coded a payment module for my website which asked the customer (at checkout) if they wanted to round up their purchase and donate the difference to my charity.. So if the total was $6.50, they can round it up to $7.00 and the .50 would be donated.. but i needed to get verification and report all earning from that "rounding up" and then show that the amount I collected matched the amount i donated..
> 
> just a little FYI.. but the donations can definitely be done in many ways..


I just take each amount from each shirt... take the price of supplies out and use 10% of that


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

You might have some serious issues if anyone ever questions you. You need to be able to prove that you actually DO donate that 10% to that charity. You need to prove how many people donated that month, to which charity, and how much YOU actually give to the charity.. its a much bigger process than you would think. This is to stop people from using a charity's name in order to boost sales. Companies will say that donate 10% of profits to a charity, and at the end of the month they send a $240 check when they made a profit of $5000. 

So, even though YOU might not be doing that, you do have to work up to the standards by keeping a public view of all donations made AND all profits made.. it doesnt have to be public like on the front page of your website, but you have to submit your ACTUAL numbers quartery.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

lindsayanng said:


> You might have some serious issues if anyone ever questions you. You need to be able to prove that you actually DO donate that 10% to that charity. You need to prove how many people donated that month, to which charity, and how much YOU actually give to the charity.. its a much bigger process than you would think. This is to stop people from using a charity's name in order to boost sales. Companies will say that donate 10% of profits to a charity, and at the end of the month they send a $240 check when they made a profit of $5000.
> 
> So, even though YOU might not be doing that, you do have to work up to the standards by keeping a public view of all donations made AND all profits made.. it doesnt have to be public like on the front page of your website, but you have to submit your ACTUAL numbers quartery.


Well yea, but I started this to donate to charities, I really do not care if it boost sales or not, whatever we make in 3 months will go to 1 of the charities in each quarter. I seriously started this to donate as it is... I am acctually going to contact all of them to let them know. I will post it, after first its not gonna be much due to lack of sales.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

It doesnt matter what your intent is, these are rules and regulations just like filing your income with the government.. and it is likely that those organizations (they are big ones) are going to require that paperwork. 

I am just letting you know, because you really CAN get into a LOT of trouble if you do not have the proper paperwork to accept donations. Like i said, I know this first hand. Doesnt matter how big or small you are. If you are using the "American Heart Association's" name, you need to have that info and paperwork.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

lindsayanng said:


> it doesnt matter what your intent is, these are rules and regulations just like filing your income with the government.. And it is likely that those organizations (they are big ones) are going to require that paperwork.
> 
> I am just letting you know, because you really can get into a lot of trouble if you do not have the proper paperwork to accept donations. Like i said, i know this first hand. Doesnt matter how big or small you are. If you are using the "american heart association's" name, you need to have that info and paperwork.


i am going to contact them and let them all know...ok???? I am not stupid. My mom is on the board for american diabetes, so i know the process i am 24 years old and an honor student, my cousin is an tax attorney, i have talked to them


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

wow.. all i was trying to do was give you the regulations to AVOID having the company come after you.. If you had said that you planned on looking into it, i would have left oyu at that, your last response was more like "well, i only do it because i want to" and you didnt express any concern over the actual laws.. 

Do you think that i offer information and my time just to piss you off?? I just offered you valuable information AND my time to help you to AVOID getting fined or even worse, put in jail.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

lindsayanng said:


> wow.. all i was trying to do was give you the regulations to AVOID having the company come after you.. If you had said that you planned on looking into it, i would have left oyu at that, your last response was more like "well, i only do it because i want to" and you didnt express any concern over the actual laws..
> 
> Do you think that i offer information and my time just to piss you off?? I just offered you valuable information AND my time to help you to AVOID getting fined or even worse, put in jail.


I know there is more to it, there is 1 place I have not contacted yet. But all the other ones told me I do not have to let them know, just to do it and let them know the profit that month, along with donation amount, aswell it being a commerical donation. And they send a paper to use saying we donated. And west memphis 3 fund said donate in any way possible...


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

right, but also aside from from what the CHARITY requires.. your STATE. Your profile says you are in Florida, so i am giving you the florida regulations..

YOUR BUSINESS IS LEGALLY A COMMERICAL CO-VENTURER WITH THOSE ORGANIZATIONS - its not JUST a commercial donation. A commercial donation is you taking your profits and donating WITHOUT posting publically that you give a certain amount per sale to said chairity. You are NOT a commerical donator. 
taken from the florida state websites


> *Q. WHAT IS MEANT BY "COMMERCIAL CO-VENTURE"?*
> A. A commercial co-venture is generally defined to be an arrangement between a charity and a business firm, which involves the promotion of a product of service in connection with a representation that part of the sale proceeds will benefit the charity.
> *Q. IF A CHARITY ENTERS INTO A COMMERCIAL CO-VENTURE AGREEMENT WITH A COMMERCIAL INTEREST, IS REGISTRATION REQUIRED?*
> A. The law involving commercial co-ventures is emerging and evolving. Registrations must be filed in Alabama, Maine, Massachusetts and Washington. The laws of Tennessee and Utah are broad enough to require registration. Under the laws of other states, a copy of the contract between the organization and the commercial co- venturer is required to contain a number of specific provisions. (In Connecticut, the contract must be filed.) The commercial entity is deemed to be a fiduciary, subject to accountability to any state in which the appeal is made, irrespective of whether registration is required.


You can know all of the people in the world who know the rules, but unless you actually follow them, it means nothing. I was just trying to help, and you got rude.. So now that i posted the ACTUAL laws regarding, and what you are legally considered, you can do the rest.. but there was NO REASON for you to get rude with me.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I have moved posts out of this thread, as it really was not conducive to the actual topic at hand. Please refrain from arguing with others in the threads. If you have an issue with something that someone has posted, please use the report bad post button on the bottom left of each post. That way it lets us moderators take care of it, and keep things on topic. Any questions please feel free to pm a moderator, or post a question in the feedback section of the forum.

Thanks.


----------

